#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Convert an Excel Spreadsheet with Attendance Data to Access Database

## pradeepp

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and a complete noob when it comes to access. I learnt a few simple things but looks pretty complex to me.

Here's my issue. I have an attendance tracker in excel which tracks attendance of employees. I have attached a sample for reference.

I would want this in Access database so i can input below data & pull out reports as below:

Inputs:
1. Select multiple people on a given day and mark their attendance.
2. Add people to the database and also an option to show an employee as inactive if the person leaves the organization.

Reports:
1. Planned vs Unplanned - Employee wise, Team Lead wise, Function wise (There is just 1 function/business unitAttendance 2013.xlsx). This should be available on monthly basis + Year to date.
2. Enter an employee name/id and the complete history of leaves along with dates on which leaves were taken and the respective leave code.
3. Some way to track if an employee comes in late/leaves early - To show number of hours shortage.

I know i have asked a lot, but i have no clue how to do it all by myself. Any help would be appreciated. Also, I'll be able to learn from the database  :Smilie:  Thanks in advance.

----------


## alansidman

Here is a link on building and understanding a relational database

http://www.deeptraining.com/litwin/d...aseDesign.aspx

Here is a link that you can look for a similar situation to yours and see ERDs that will help you to design yours.

http://www.databaseanswers.org/data_models/index.htm

----------


## pradeepp

Thanks a bunch alansidman..I'll go through them and see what i can come up with. Thanks again  :Smilie:

----------

